# Holding weight



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

It's a little trial and error, but the best way I've found is to measure holding weight in a draw board to begin with. Then draw on target and hold just at the stops. Now, slowly. Very Slowly. Start to increase your pull into the stops and watch for what happens with your float. Watch for the steadiest point. If you feel like you're pulling too far, or you've run out of room to pull and you still need more holding weight, then you'll know you need to adjust the bow to have a higher holding weight, if possible, to get it where you need it. If you get to full draw and you feel you're holding too much, then you'll need to adjust the bow, if possible, the other direction. 

It's based off sight picture and where you're body feels best on the amount of weight you're holding.


----------



## thawk (Mar 11, 2003)

Another thing that matters is how you shoot, for someone who pulls into the shot the way rcr described is the easiest way to go about it and the "proper" way to shoot.
If you are a valley sitter, then holding weight becomes more critical and takes longer to figure out. One reason is because a valley sitter doesn't necessarily hold as good when pulling to increase the holding weight, so you may get false readings. If you sit and wait for the shot you also run the risk of creeping and that will also result in holding weight dropping off very fast.


----------



## twelve-ring (Mar 3, 2015)

Thank you guys for your help. I've been tinkering and I think I've found where I like it


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

Higher holding weight can also be more forgiving when it comes to a less than perfect release


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

